

The worst fonts in the world - ubasu
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1665318/the-8-worst-fonts-in-the-world

======
bediger
Bah, humbug! It doesn't include BlockUp
(<http://www.urbanfonts.com/fonts/BlockUp.htm>), Emigre's Remedy, perhaps the
most over-used font in modern advertising
(<http://www.emigre.com/EF.php?fid=117>), nor does it include "Plumpy", an old
school typeface so unabashedly ugly that nobody has bothered to digitize it,
as far as I can tell. This Plumpy ([http://tutvault.blogspot.com/2011/05/font-
template-plumpy.ht...](http://tutvault.blogspot.com/2011/05/font-template-
plumpy.html)) does not have the "loaded diaper" look that the old school
"Plumpy" had. But it's still awful.

